# My girl Mona



## sabrina_mona (Aug 9, 2010)

keeping an eye on the gold.


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

She's a beauty. I love the first pic lol


----------



## sabrina_mona (Aug 9, 2010)

Doolally said:


> She's a beauty. I love the first pic lol


my mum was tidying her jewellery and Mona was being very observant.....a little too observant as my mum soon found out there were some missing,, apparently Mona thought that if she sat on them nobody would notice lol


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

Lol my cats like to 'help' too


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

really stunning cat


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Lovely pics of your gorgeous cat


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what lovely pictures of mona,_


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

She is a very beautiful cat indeed
I have about 6 cat beds and they would all rather sleep on top of the sofa  :laugh: x


----------



## sabrina_mona (Aug 9, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> She is a very beautiful cat indeed
> I have about 6 cat beds and they would all rather sleep on top of the sofa  :laugh: x


cat beds are for peeing on according to Mona lol we learned our lesson quite fast after the first incident :-/


----------



## sabrina_mona (Aug 9, 2010)

colliemerles said:


> _what lovely pictures of mona,_


thank you from the both of us x


----------



## sabrina_mona (Aug 9, 2010)

Doolally said:


> Lol my cats like to 'help' too


 whenever something is being done, she's there like a shot investigating lol


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

shes gorge


----------

